# Great...Corona virus is here in WA.



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.khq.com/news/washington...cle_94af885c-3c81-11ea-95ae-c7d5228979ca.html


Seems like maybe they should be isolating or quarantining people coming back from that region.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

A physician friend just told me that they found it in your neck of the woods. He's one of those that says they're exploding the seriousness of the situation. Not this time. He's concerned about what he's been able to learn.

It seems they started scanning for fevers a week too late in this guy's case. I wonder how many others are already in the country before the temp scanning began.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Seems like maybe they should be isolating or quarantining people coming back from that region.


If they were smart there would be no travel to and from there without a full health screening beforehand.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

According to my friend they do scan when leaving China. But if no temp is showing on the scan they send them through. Which in turn points to how this is one of those closing the barn door after the horse gets out.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

One has to wonder if shipping goods and people around the world goes against nature.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

SRSLADE said:


> One has to wonder if shipping goods and people around the world goes against nature.


wondering this too....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SRSLADE said:


> One has to wonder if shipping goods and people around the world goes against nature.


I’d say yes or we’d still have forests of American Chestnut trees. Bubonic Plague wouldnt have decimated Europe...


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Cover your mouth/nose when you cough or sneeze, and for the love of all that you hold dear, WASH YOUR HANDS!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> One has to wonder if shipping goods and people around the world goes against nature.


Of course it does. That is a big reason the Indians got smacked down


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

And it now transfers between humans. That was quick. 
Someone on another thread was talking about how the media likes to run with stories like this. It’s a reminder to have preps in order as when it or something else comes to your town you won’t want to be grocery shopping etc until it’s gone. Probably not this one but a disease like this will pop up, probably in China, and wipe out millions.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> And it now transfers between humans. That was quick.
> Someone on another thread was talking about how the media likes to run with stories like this. It’s a reminder to have preps in order as when it or something else comes to your town you won’t want to be grocery shopping etc until it’s gone. Probably not this one but a disease like this will pop up, probably in China, and wipe out millions.


And anti-vaxxer types are already commenting locally that it’s no worse than a cold. I have two young grandkids I worry about. Who knows what this thing will do.
And yes, the big one will probably come from China.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

And yet after knowing it is in China, people from here are flying there every day. Many stay a few days on business and fly back here. Makes it easy to drag the disease here before they show any symptoms. And how many did this current victim contaminate before his symptoms were verified to be this disease? How many others here have this strain and just assume it is a normal flue? Probably in the hundreds.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

poppy said:


> And yet after knowing it is in China, people from here are flying there every day. Many stay a few days on business and fly back here. Makes it easy to drag the disease here before they show any symptoms.


Seems pretty stupid, doesn’t it?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Lisa in WA said:


> Seems pretty stupid, doesn’t it?


Indeed it does. I'm sure there are others with it here that just haven't sought medical attention. Most people don't go to the doctor with flu unless the symptoms get severe and this one hasn't been deadly to many people from what I've read but that could change.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> According to my friend *they do scan* when leaving China. But if no temp is showing on the scan they send them through.


They need to do far more than that since they know it has a long incubation period.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm all for not allowing planes from that part of the world for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Since China tends to try to keep as much as they can hidden behind the "bamboo curtain", if they have been testing for infections since November, they may be facing multiple threats and this mutation may have slipped out of the barn door.

While the current numbers may not seem that large yet, I surmise with the history of SARS and the various bird flu strains traced there, world health officials may be inclined to tighten down on this situation harder.

I also wonder if society has pushed global travel to too fast of a pace over the last 60 years or so. How did that song in the 1960s go? Slow down , You move too fast [ I can't recall the rest of the first line as I have been slowed down for 20 years now LOL ]


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

“....You’ve got to make the morning last...just kickin down the cobblestones, lookin for fun and feeling groovy.”

great song.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> One has to wonder if shipping goods and people around the world goes against nature.


No.
People are a part of "nature" and even animals will carry things to other places.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No.
> People are a part of "nature" and even animals will carry things to other places.


I think it's mostly manure. As you say it can be spread around.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Well...this is what we can see in nature all the time...
When a population get to dense, diseases spread and solve the "issue" (overpopulation)...
We will not be the only race that is exempt from that rule. We are mammals like all the others, and well overpopulated in some areas


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Once they find it, it is too late. It is here and you can't unring a bell.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Show of hands, who _really_ did not believe this was transmissible between humans?

When I first read about it I thought that was what is gunking up my lungs, but I had this before that virus was identified.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Show of hands, who _really_ did not believe this was transmissible between humans?


There had been no prior evidence to indicate it was passing from human to human.
Now there is.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Lisa, a little advice, do not contract this sickness. Seth


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It was discovered less than a month ago. They haven't had a lot of time to discover how it was spread, but if it could be spread from animals to humans, it follows to reason that it can be spread from human to human.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

When was the last time China put a whole city under quarantine? Don't remember? Neither do I but that's what they're doing with Wuhan. 

It's a little too late considering how many of the people exposed have dispersed all over the globe for the holiday.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Makes me nervous having three youngsters


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Now been 2 cases in the US and the CDC is monitoring 63 other possible cases. Of course some always freak out with doom projections. The virus does not appear so far to be any more deadly than many other common viruses. Most deaths have been among the elderly who have other health issues. Typical of viruses.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> It was discovered less than a month ago. They haven't had a lot of time to discover how it was spread, but if it could be spread from animals to humans, it follows to reason that it can be spread from human to human.


Not necessarily. It depends on the mode of infection. Human to human suggests airborne/ body fluids. Animal to human could mean undercooked meat. (Cannibals not withstanding).


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Since they are thinking it jumped to humans from snakes, I think they should rename it Slytherin or Parseltongue virus.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Two possible cases in Texas in folks who recently travel here from China.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

China is now saying at least 350,000 in Wuhan alone will have the virus by February and they have locked down 14 cities.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

robin416 said:


> When was the last time China put a whole city under quarantine? Don't remember? Neither do I but that's what they're doing with Wuhan.
> 
> It's a little too late considering how many of the people exposed have dispersed all over the globe for the holiday.


I think they are up to 3 cities now

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10693625/australia-bushfires-180-arson-arrests/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

poppy said:


> China is now saying at least 350,000 in Wuhan alone will have the virus by February and they have locked down 14 cities.


Oh my. Growing fast


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Meinecke said:


> Well...this is what we can see in nature all the time...
> When a population get to dense, diseases spread and solve the "issue" (overpopulation)...
> We will not be the only race that is exempt from that rule. We are mammals like all the others, and well overpopulated in some areas


God warned of this in the OT when He said "woe to those who join house onto house". Congestion is always bad and not only for sickness. Look at where most crimes are committed.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The second case in the US of the Wuhan coronavirus has just been confirmed. 

I think that this is a much more dangerous disease than the Chinese government has let be known so far. This would not be the first time that information has been kept from the world. They did this with SARS.

It is blamed on animals at a market and then on snakes but has jumped from animal to human contamination to human to human. And it has spread to other countries.

China has quarantined the four cities - over 35 million people - but most telling is that they are cancelling all the Chinese New Year celebrations which are the biggest celebrations in the Chinese year. In Wuhan they are building a 1000 bed hospital which will be completed in 5 days from start to finish.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> It was discovered less than a month ago. They haven't had a lot of time to discover how it was spread, but if it could be spread from animals to humans, it follows to reason that it can be spread from human to human.


Not always. Some zoonotic diseases never breach the animal to human transfer and changing to human to human transfer. This is not one of those. It has been confirmed that it is spread from human to human.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I do not trust that China has acted properly,

Toner's simulation of a hypothetical deadly coronavirus pandemic suggested that after six months, nearly every country in the world would have cases of the virus. Within 18 months, 65 million people could die.

The Spanish flu pandemic of 1918, by contrast, claimed as many as 50 million lives.

Toner's simulated pandemic also triggered a global financial crisis: Stock markets fell by 20% to 40%, and global gross domestic product plunged by 11%.

"The point that we tried to make in our exercise back in October is that it isn't just about the health consequences," Toner said. "It's about the consequences on economies and societies."

https://news.yahoo.com/health-experts-issued-ominous-warning-170400102.html


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

We have it in Illinois now, too. But don’t fear, the lady is in quarantine, no fear of spreading. Glad to know she hasn’t had contact with anyone since January 13 when she flew in. Apparently no contact with the entire jet-ful of people she flew in with either. And I should trust the government/CDC?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

snowlady said:


> We have it in Illinois now, too. But don’t fear, the lady is in quarantine, no fear of spreading. Glad to know she hasn’t had contact with anyone since January 13 when she flew in. Apparently no contact with the entire jet-ful of people she flew in with either. And I should trust the government/CDC?


It's concerning when it's across the globe, it's bad when it's across the country, it's getting frightening when it's across the river!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you do not have any pre-existing conditions, are in moderately good health, and do not smoke, I think you are most likely in the not-likely-to-die group.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you do not have any pre-existing conditions, are in moderately good health, and do not smoke, I think you are most likely in the not-likely-to-die group.


We are ALL in the "will die" group


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Facts about this virus have changed almost on a daily basis. First it was a short incubation period but now it's much longer than first thought. First it came from some animals at the market and it was going to be like the bird flu, hard to move from bird to human. Now that's shown not to be true, that it's fairly easy to transmit.

So far most of this is guess work and we will have to wait for the final answers of how long for incubation, how easy to pass it on, how far it's mutated from the original virus. That is the thing to be concerned about, what is it going to mutate to.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> We are ALL in the "will die" group


Yes, but if I could choose I want to go out in a blaze of glory, not gasping and wheezing, beaten down by some bleep bleep virus.


----------



## Earnest T. Bass (Jun 28, 2017)

Unprecedented.

*China quarantines 16 cities, total population 46 million*


Wuhan: 11mln


Huanggang: 7.5mln


Xiangyang: 6.1mln


Yichang: 4.2mln


Jingmen: 3mln


Xianning: 2.8mln


Huangshi: 2.5mln


Suizhou: 2.2mln


Xiantao: 1.6mln


Ezhou: 1mln


Qianjiang: 962k


Enshi: 780k


Xiaogan: 780k


Zhijiang: 550k


Dangyang: 560k


Chibi: 530k


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> We are ALL in the "will die" group


Only the good die young.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Only the good die young.


Then maybe I will live forever


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

One thing is certain, China will lie about it until the truth comes out down the road. All kinds of stories out there now and it is impossible to know if any of them are true. There is a bio facility near Wuban and some are saying the virus is a bio weapon China was working on that escaped the facility. Other stories say it didn't escape but was in dead research animals from the facility which were supposed to be destroyed but were sold at the wild animal market and went to restaurants. It is odd that some many of these things start in China. China has a history of poor quality control in everything they do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> It is odd that some many of these things start in China.


Nearly 20% of the world's population lives there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article239617573.html

"The N.C. Department of Health and Human Services is investigating a *possible* coronavirus infection of a person who arrived at Raleigh-Durham International Airport on Thursday.

Health officials said the person, who was not identified, had recently visited Wuhan, China, where the recent coronavirus outbreak began.

The RDU case is *not confirmed*. State officials said the Division of Public Health is working with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on a diagnosis. Results would then be released."

This is only 80 miles from me.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article239617573.html
> 
> "The N.C. Department of Health and Human Services is investigating a *possible* coronavirus infection of a person who arrived at Raleigh-Durham International Airport on Thursday.
> 
> ...


The one at A&M is only 80 miles from me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> The one at A&M is only 80 miles from me.


Let's hope they stay that far away.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

The plane load of Americans (embassy personnel and others) being brought back from there tomorrow should get the party going!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

This won't help.




Search for this keyword



Advanced Search


Home
Content
Multimedia
FAQs
About
Contact us

Follow The Nation's Health on Twitter

Follow APHA on Twitter

Visit APHA on Facebook

Follow APHA on Youtube

Follow APHA on Instagram

Follow The Nation's Health RSS feeds

NewsNation
*President’s budget would hinder US public health progress: Huge cuts proposed*
Kim Krisberg
The Nation's Health May 2019, 49 (3) 1-14;
White House budget proposals are often more vision than reality. But they offer revealing insights into an administration’s values and priorities. Unfortunately, in the case of President Donald Trump’s new budget plan, many of those priorities are out of step with public health, proposing significant cuts to vital programs and agencies.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

anniew said:


> The plane load of Americans (embassy personnel and others) being brought back from there tomorrow should get the party going!


I hope they quarantine them.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Nearly 20% of the world's population lives there.


I see. Sort of like here with 10% of the population committing 90% of the crimes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> I see. Sort of like here with 10% of the population committing 90% of the crimes.


Just millions and millions of people, many of whom live in third-world conditions.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't care, it's funny


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I don't care, it's funny


Captain Trips is not amused.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Captain Trips is not amused.


Don’t even say Captain Trips!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I had to look that up


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Don’t even say Captain Trips!


An earlier thread I put a big BUT in regarding the mortality rate of this. There has been entirely too much on the ground reporting of how Chinese authorities have been under reporting the mortality rate by classifying deaths as pneumonia. It does not look promising for those quarantined.....56 million people. How the heck do you do that even in a communist country? How do you supply food and medical care to even 5% if they are infectious? 

But, I am skeptical of all reporting these days, which is a sad testimony to the press everywhere or me.....yet to be determined.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

https://news.ontario.ca/mohltc/en/2...ms-first-case-of-wuhan-novel-coronavirus.html


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Don’t even say Captain Trips!


That was what I thought when I first heard the news. If it happens, it will come from China.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> Chinese authorities have been under reporting the mortality rate by classifying deaths as pneumonia.


Those deaths are still being counted if they were infected with the virus.

It has now been confirmed the patient in Raleigh NC does *NOT* have Coronavirus.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> But, I am skeptical of all *reporting* these days, which is a sad testimony to the press everywhere or me.....yet to be determined.


Part of the problem with "reporting" now is everyone with a smart phone and Twitter or Youtube. thinks they are "reporters". 

Then the parrots pass along the rumors and no one knows what is real.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those deaths are still being counted if they were infected with the virus.
> 
> It has now been confirmed the patient in Raleigh NC does *NOT* have Coronavirus.


College Station one was not it either.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those deaths are still being counted if they were infected with the virus.


You can choose to believe that. Their pattern in the past and to date has been to lie and fabricate. Direct reporting from the area last week support that assertion. Even discounting all of that, their actions of quarantining that many people/cities is the most damning evidence against the statistics they are providing.



Bearfootfarm said:


> Part of the problem with "reporting" now is everyone with a smart phone and Twitter or Youtube. thinks they are "reporters".
> 
> Then the parrots pass along the rumors and no one knows what is real.


I would trust a random citizens homemade video to a higher degree than what is run through the main stream outlets these days. But, not by much, though it doesn't take much to beat the 0% confidence that I have in the main stream outlets.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

There's been something bothering me about how wide spread this virus is in China. How is it that they just realized at the end of December that there was a problem but by the middle of January the entire country has cases. 

If you look back at SARS where they kept it hidden, you didn't see that kind of complete country coverage immediately. You didn't see other countries involved for some time period.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to wonder if that part of China is shipping items to other cities, countries, etc. Are those people sneezing and coughing into packages then sealing them up and shipping germs off? The flu virus can survive up to 48 hours on a non porous surface.

I should never have read _The Stand_.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> I would trust a random citizens homemade video to a higher degree than what is run through the main stream outlets these days. But, not by much, though it doesn't take much to beat the 0% confidence that I have in the main stream outlets.


That's why I'm all in favor of proceeding as normal and not believing any of the hype until the dust settles. It's a virus. Take normal precautions to avoid getting sick.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's why I'm all in favor of proceeding as normal and not believing any of the hype until the dust settles. It's a virus. Take normal precautions to avoid getting sick.


Are you suggesting China back off the travel restrictions they have put in place, or that countries should stop recalling ex-pats from China?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Are you suggesting China back off the travel restrictions they have put in place, or that countries should stop recalling ex-pats from China?


No, I'm talking about people here who aren't anywhere near those infected.

I think China is doing the right thing with the quarantines and restrictions.
If everyone would just stay at home for a while they could get it under control.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No, I'm talking about people here who aren't anywhere near those infected.
> 
> I think China is doing the right thing with the quarantines and restrictions.
> If everyone would just stay at home for a while they could get it under control.


I agree.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Curious about how this is going to impact their exports?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Curious about how this is going to impact their exports?


It won't be good, that's for sure.
Lots of things are produced there.
I guess the best thing is much of it arrives here on ships, so the virus should die before then.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It won't be good, that's for sure.
> Lots of things are produced there.
> I guess the best thing is much of it arrives here on ships, so the virus should die before then.


Depends on whether or not any on the ship have it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Depends on whether or not any on the ship have it.


Those on the ships usually have no direct contact with the packages in the containers.

They also seldom leave the ships or the general area of the ports, where they would be quarantined if they were showing symptoms.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

snowlady said:


> We have it in Illinois now, too. But don’t fear, the lady is in quarantine, no fear of spreading. Glad to know she hasn’t had contact with anyone since January 13 when she flew in. Apparently no contact with the entire jet-ful of people she flew in with either. And I should trust the government/CDC?


And to that question, what do you think?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I should not trust them implicitly. I take what I hear with a grain of salt. I do put some stock in what they say but to believe everything, no way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's odd to me that so many are running around buying up all the N95 and N100 masks they can find because of *this* virus, but they've never taken that precaution for the other similar viruses that kill tens of thousands in the US each year.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

When you go to the hardware store for mask don't forget to get goggles.
Cheap price to pay for a prep.
Ignore the naysayers as anytime is a good time to get prepared for sickness, bad weather and any unknown event.
Just have the few things you need.
If someone is talking down at you. They want to feel superior. they have what they need. It makes them feel good about themselves if you're not prepared.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A couple possible cases in Ohio today. Officials are waiting on the test results. A couple Miami University students were in China recently.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Texas cases were NOT the Corona virus.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I ate Chinese food yesterday


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I ate Chinese food yesterday


Better put yourself in isolation until you find out if you contracted Coronavirus.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Better put yourself in isolation until you find out if you contracted Coronavirus.


I knew I was OK. I was hungry 2 hours later


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I was hungry 2 hours later


So now you've spread it from China to Hungry.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> This won't help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps if we didn't waste two thirds of our total annual budget on vote buying schemes we could afford to fund better disease control?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I don't care, it's funny


Bwaaaahaha!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The total of those "recovered" has now surpassed the number of those who have died.

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
Total Confirmed 9,925 (9,783 Mainland China)
Total Deaths 213
Total Recovered 222


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The number of those who recovered is only slightly higer than the number of those who died. I would have thought the number who recovered should be much higher by now.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

That's kind of funny... earlier when I looked-right after the first update today around (1:00 EST) they had the numbers for recovered and deaths the other way. Guess someone got them mixed up the first time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> The number of those who recovered is only slightly higer than the number of those who died. I would have thought the number who recovered should be much higher by now.


The effects can linger before one can be said to have "recovered".
Death is pretty easily determined.

The first reported cases were from about a month ago. 
There was a fast rise in the number of infections and deaths, so the same will apply to recoveries too.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The effects can linger before one can be said to have "recovered".
> Death is pretty easily determined.
> 
> The first reported cases were from about a month ago.
> There was a fast rise in the number of infections and deaths, so the same will apply to recoveries too.


I wouldn't put any stock in those numbers. No country quarantines 70 million people in multiple cities for 10,000 sick and 200 dead. They simply aren't testing a high percentage of sick people or are lying, or a combination of both.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Actually they've found the first case was early in December. I think the date was December 2nd.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I couldn't find a recovery time. Apparently it lingers like my virus from heck. Not like the flu where you are better in 5 days. That's what I meant when I said I would have thought recovered numbers would be higher, that the recovery time would be days, not weeks or months. I wonder what the criteria is for recovery, no more symptoms or no more fever but may still have lingering symptoms?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> I wouldn't put any stock in those numbers. No country quarantines 70 million people in multiple cities for 10,000 sick and 200 dead. They simply aren't testing a high percentage of sick people or are lying, or a combination of both.


Those are the numbers complied by Johns-Hopkins.
They are what they are, even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I couldn't find a recovery time.


That's because people are different.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's because people are different.


For nearly every disease you can find approximate recovery times somewhere.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those are the numbers complied by Johns-Hopkins.
> They are what they are, even if you don't agree with them.


I actually was the poster that provided that link to begin with; so, I am quite familiar with its origins and methodology. My point is when dealing with proven liars (CCP); watch what they do, not what they say/report.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Better put yourself in isolation until you find out if you contracted Coronavirus.


If it is like the last Chinese food I had, it might be hard to tell.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> *For nearly every disease* you can find approximate recovery times somewhere.


A month ago no one had heard of this particular virus.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> My point is when dealing with proven liars (CCP); watch what they do, not what they say/report.


People in general are "proven liars".
If you didn't think it was a credible source, why post it to begin with?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> People in general are "proven liars".
> If you didn't think it was a credible source, why post it to begin with?


Reread the context of it and maybe you'll be able to deduce it. And, no, people in general are not proven liars. Some people are. All governments are, by degree.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> All governments are, by degree.


Govts are people too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Govts are people too.


Can we tax them too then?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Can we tax them too then?


Good luck with that.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Someone mentioned the failure of the ship quarantine somewhere on here but I can't find. So, I'll post this thought on this one.

One person got on the ship with the virus. That one person was wandering the ship, eating with others, spending time on the deck with other people. He infected what they are assuming is 3 people. None of them were staying in the same spaces for long periods of time. Does this mean that the virus probably lives longer on surfaces than they have established at this point?

Essentially, did he really infect those people or did those people pick the virus up from a surface he touched?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> For *nearly* every disease you can find *approximate* recovery times somewhere.


For this one it seems to be several weeks from the onset of symptoms, but there are as many variables as there are patients.

You have to keep in mind they didn't know this disease even existed a couple of months ago, so there isn't a huge database of information to work with.

Total Confirmed
75,282
Total Deaths
2,012
Total Recovered
15,084


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> One person got on the ship with the virus.


They don't know how many boarded carrying the virus.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They don't know how many boarded carrying the virus.


The assumption is that the single passenger from China was the beginning.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> The *assumption* is that the single passenger from China was the beginning.


They don't know.
That's why they are 'assuming".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sweet.
This is within two miles of my house.

*Five patients who have tested positive for COVID-19, more commonly known as coronavirus, are being transferred to Spokane's Providence Sacred Heart Medical Center.

According to a press release, Providence Sacred Heart was chosen "because of its secured airborne infection isolation rooms." Sacred Heart is one of 10 hospitals with this as a specialized unit across the country.*




https://www.krem.com/article/news/h...kane/293-bebcd824-fd13-456a-87a2-4a6b6b478814


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Sweet.
> This is within two miles of my house.


That's kinda close!

A couple of things struck me when I read that article... are these 5 people from the cruise ship, or someplace else? They don't say in the report.. and then there is this part:

"According to the WSDOH on Tuesday, 712 people in Washington are under public health supervision due to coronavirus. These people are being monitored due to risk of having contracted coronavirus/"

So I followed *that *link and found this:
"The department of health says one person has tested positive for the virus and 24 have been tested but did not have the illness."

So, they have 712 people under 'supervision' _but have only tested 25_???? 

Why are we not testing??? I understand not having a vaccine in the blink of an eye, but you'd think we'd be able to at least effectively test for it. Testing 3.5% of the 'suspected' cases is not gonna cut it. The virus spreads quicker than that.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Too close for comfort. I had the same question, where did those people come from? 

Something I read earlier is that our test isn't all that it's meant to be. So even testing may not be enough. 

Germany has a much better test.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

What struck me as odd is that little podunk Spokane has one of the few of these isolation units in the country.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't think they're fancy sealed off rooms like you're thinking. They're probably negative pressure rooms where the room air does not enter the hallways when the door is opened. 

I'm not good at explaining things so I found a link that explains it. Hubs was in one for a while. I liked the anteroom because I could go in there to take a nap, had a sink to do dishes. Of course that's not it was for but he wasn't in the room for anything contagious, they just didn't have a room on the floor when he was transferred.

https://www.chthealthcare.com/blog/negative-pressure-rooms


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> What struck me as odd is that little podunk Spokane has one of them of these isolation units in the country.


It's probably your tax dollars at work.
Someone likely got a research grant to pay for the facilities.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's probably your tax dollars at work.
> Someone likely got a research grant to pay for the facilities.


or the west side decided it was more convenient to park them over here away from huge population center like Seattle. My kid’s friends husband is a pulmonologist there and he said they’ll be in extreme isolation. He doesn’t seem concerned so that’s good.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I keep thinking about The Andromeda Strain.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, just a hop skip and a jump across the state in Kansas City, MO:

Local health officials say they are monitoring people in Kansas City for the coronavirus.
These people don't have the virus, but they are staying in their homes for 14 days.
“Everybody can take a deep breath... and relax. There are no cases of this coronavirus COVID-19 here in Kansas City,” 

https://www.kmov.com/news/kansas-ci...UQVsFKIpdr-K3aDnCbn7xEXXbVl0cNE63xZdBCKbQN6kw


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I don't think they're fancy sealed off rooms like you're thinking. They're probably negative pressure rooms where the room air does not enter the hallways when the door is opened.
> 
> I'm not good at explaining things so I found a link that explains it. Hubs was in one for a while. I liked the anteroom because I could go in there to take a nap, had a sink to do dishes. Of course that's not it was for but he wasn't in the room for anything contagious, they just didn't have a room on the floor when he was transferred.
> 
> https://www.chthealthcare.com/blog/negative-pressure-rooms


Problem is that negative pressure room has to be vented somewhere. Usually from the roof. So it still gets out.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> I don't think they're fancy sealed off rooms like you're thinking. They're probably negative pressure rooms where the room air does not enter the hallways when the door is opened.
> 
> I'm not good at explaining things so I found a link that explains it. Hubs was in one for a while. I liked the anteroom because I could go in there to take a nap, had a sink to do dishes. Of course that's not it was for but he wasn't in the room for anything contagious, they just didn't have a room on the floor when he was transferred.
> 
> https://www.chthealthcare.com/blog/negative-pressure-rooms


like who is thinking?


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

A bit like watching a Jerry Lewis telethon...I wish I never came across the link. Find myself peeking every few days...thankfully, it does look like it is plateauing. 
Flummoxed, as considerably more (order of magnitude) folks perish from the garden variety flu every year, yet we get fixated on the novel.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I keep thinking about The Andromeda Strain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Problem is that negative pressure room has to be vented somewhere. Usually from the roof. So it still gets out.


The air would be highly filtered before being vented outside.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

melli said:


> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
> 
> A bit like watching a Jerry Lewis telethon...I wish I never came across the link. Find myself peeking every few days...thankfully, it does look like it is plateauing.
> Flummoxed, as considerably more (order of magnitude) folks perish from the garden variety flu every year, yet we get fixated on the novel.


The flu has a lower death rate than the Covid virus. The concern is no one knows what it's liable to do. Is it going to mutate? Probably since virus' mutate. What is the mutation going to be? Will it be more lethal? Less? 

What happens to someone with the flu that contracts Covid? 

The unknowns about this virus is why there is so much concern.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> What struck me as odd is that little podunk Spokane has one of the few of these isolation units in the country.


You and I define "podunk" very differently


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I keep thinking about The Andromeda Strain.


Well stop it. You have jumped over to the dark side


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> You and I define "podunk" very differently


She speaks Vulgarian.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

melli said:


> Flummoxed, as considerably more (order of magnitude) folks perish from the garden variety flu every year, yet we get fixated on the novel.


In sheer numbers. you are correct. More people in the US have become infected and consequently died from the flu than from Coronavirus or Covid-19 (whichever you want to call it). According to the CDC in 2017-2018 45,000,000 people were diagnosed with the flu and 61,000 died. That's a mortality rate of .001% for a disease that about 50% of us are vaccinated for and a large portion carry a bit of herd immunity as well. 

So far there are about 75788 people infected, worldwide and 2130 deaths from the Coronavirus, that is a mortality rate of 2.8% for a disease we have no immunity, of any kind, for.

For perspective: If we apply that same mortality rate of 2.8% to the same number of people infected with influenza above, the number of influenza deaths would rise to 1,260,000.

There are many reasons why Coronavirus is getting more attention than the flu, the mortality reat is just one of them. What it comes down to is: 

This is so not the flu.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> You and I define "podunk" very differently


LOL--I thought the same thing. But podunk is one of those words that if heavy dependent on a persons perspective!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How many think this thing was manufactured by CCP?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gleepish said:


> LOL--I thought the same thing. But podunk is one of those words that if heavy dependent on a persons perspective!


I may have asked you before. Where are you from Kennett?

I am about 20 miles WNW


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> How many think this thing was manufactured by CCP?


According to Dr. Francis Boyle (not a _medical _doctor) it was manufactured in Canada and stolen by the CCP.

I honestly don't know *who *manufactured it... but I do think it *was* manufactured.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I may have asked you before. Where are you from Kennett?
> 
> I am about 20 miles WNW


I'm just outside of Potosi


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gleepish said:


> I'm just outside of Potosi


That drive around and down 67 from St. Louis is beautiful. You ever heard of JD Blackfoot? He lives up that way around Ironton I think.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The air would be highly filtered before being vented outside.


You would think so but not as often as you think. I just got through with one for a pharmacy. Up to date codes and everything. They compound all kinds of things including TB virus and a host of many other dangerous virus. It goes straight out a vent on the roof. 

I used to think what you thought.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

gleepish said:


> In sheer numbers. you are correct. More people in the US have become infected and consequently died from the flu than from Coronavirus or Covid-19 (whichever you want to call it). According to the CDC in 2017-2018 45,000,000 people were diagnosed with the flu and 61,000 died. That's a mortality rate of .001% for a disease that about 50% of us are vaccinated for and a large portion carry a bit of herd immunity as well.
> 
> So far there are about 75788 people infected, worldwide and 2130 deaths from the Coronavirus, that is a mortality rate of 2.8% for a disease we have no immunity, of any kind, for.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

I'm so glad you've taken this math thing as your own.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> You would think so but not as often as you think. I just got through with one for a pharmacy. Up to date codes and everything. They compound all kinds of things including TB virus and a host of many other dangerous virus. It goes straight out a vent on the roof.
> 
> I used to think what you thought.


OK, I'm confused. In hospital negative pressure rooms, hepa filters are used to filter the air coming from that room.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I just got through with one for a pharmacy.


A pharmacy would have different standards than a hospital setting.
The things they handle at a pharmacy aren't nearly as dangerous as live viruses in infected patients.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You and I define "podunk" very differently


I grew up and lived mostly in or around larger cities and metropolitan areas till we chucked it all and moved to northern Idaho. Lived in downtown Boston for a time as well. 
Atlanta, Philadelphia, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Phoenix....all of the FAR. Larger than medium sized Spokane. 
Wheni say podunk, I mean it lovingly. I really love this bitty city. pits plenty big for me.
We have a few great hospitals but people do frequently have to be transferred or seek further medical resources over in Seattle.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Downtown Boston? I would have gone stark raving mad. We lived out in Framingham for a time, that was bad enough, then we went down to Foxborough. That was a better fit.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I grew up and lived mostly in or around larger cities and metropolitan areas till we chucked it all and moved to northern Idaho. Lived in downtown Boston for a time as well.
> Atlanta, Philadelphia, Cincinnati, Indianapolis, Phoenix....all of the FAR. Larger than medium sized Spokane.
> Wheni say podunk, I mean it lovingly. I really love this bitty city. pits plenty big for me.
> We have a few great hospitals but people do frequently have to be transferred or seek further medical resources over in Seattle.


I don't think anyone thought you meant it in a disparaging way. Just funny how a population the size of Spokane is small to some. The closest 'big' town (large enough to support a Walmart) to us has a population of around 2,700.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Downtown Boston? I would have gone stark raving mad. We lived out in Framingham for a time, that was bad enough, then we went down to Foxborough. That was a better fit.


We lived in Framingham for a year after we fled downtown Boston. The we took off in a big RV and roamed for a while. Living downtown was a great experience and a lot of fun but it got OLD. I couldn’t bear it now but this was in the 80’s and I was in my 20’s. 
Here’s our old building. You can see it was right in the thick of things. I got tired of people.

https://www.devonshireboston.com/


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> We lived in Framingham for a year after we fled downtown Boston. The we took off in a big RV and roamed for a while. Living downtown was a great experience and a lot of fun but it got OLD. I couldn’t bear it now but this was in the 80’s and I was in my 20’s.
> Here’s our old building. You can see it was right in the thick of things. I got tired of people.
> 
> https://www.devonshireboston.com/


Crazy parallels, to get out of Framingham we bought a motorhome. That's how we ended up in Foxborough the big campground there. Winter in a motorhome in MA had it's challenges but I wouldn't trade being out of the bigger city. We then lived in it for several years until we bought the place in TN.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Crazy parallels, to get out of Framingham we bought a motorhome. That's how we ended up in Foxborough the big campground there. Winter in a motorhome in MA had it's challenges but I wouldn't trade being out of the bigger city. We then lived in it for several years until we bought the place in TN.


That IS Funny!
Did you buy the RV in Westboro?
We headed west to AZ.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Westboro sounds right but everything up in MA was foreign to me after coming out of the N. GA mountains. We stayed another six or 8 months in MA while hubs finished up the job at the candy factory. Then we headed down to Miami for him to do the Miami Herald updates.

Now you've got me curious and I'll have to look to see if it was the same dealer. Chances it was since there were so few of them.

Edit: Nope it was Flagg RV. Recognized the name as soon as I started the search.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

gleepish said:


> According to Dr. Francis Boyle (not a _medical _doctor) it was manufactured in Canada and stolen by the CCP.
> 
> I honestly don't know *who *manufactured it... but I do think it *was* manufactured.


Oh god, you have caught us evil Canadians.

But noproof it was manufactured.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Oh god, you have caught us evil Canadians.
> 
> But noproof it was manufactured.


LOL everyone knows Canadians are evil! 

And I agree, there has been no proof provided that it is a manufactured virus.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> OK, I'm confused. In hospital negative pressure rooms, hepa filters are used to filter the air coming from that room.


HEPA filters filter the air coming in because it is sterile environment. The one I built was HEPA filtered at the roof and the diffuser. Plus alarms if the pressure went the wrong way. The CHEMO and USB 795 wasn't filtered on the exhaust. Just a straight duct to the roof. This only works for the negative pressure rooms. The positive pressure rooms are filtered through the air handler by way of return air back to the HEPA filtered rooftop unit.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> OK, I'm confused. In hospital negative pressure rooms, hepa filters are used to filter the air coming from that room.


HEPA filters filter the air coming in because it is sterile environment. The one I built was HEPA filtered at the roof and the diffuser. Plus alarms if the pressure went the wrong way. The CHEMO and USB 795 wasn't filtered on the exhaust. Just a straight duct to the roof. This only works for the negative pressure rooms. The positive pressure rooms are filtered through the air handler by way of return air back to the HEPA filtered rooftop unit.


Bearfootfarm said:


> A pharmacy would have different standards than a hospital setting.
> The things they handle at a pharmacy aren't nearly as dangerous as live viruses in infected patients.



I am not sure what they handle in there really but it was a hospital pharmacy not a mainstream one. I know they do TB because I overheard them say they do. They use viruses like that for chemo. They also use hepatitis viruses I recall.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Quickly googling it DOES look like negative pressure isolation units discharge exhaust directly to the outdoors without any filtration.
Are they depending on dispersal in the atmosphere or environment to degrade the viruses? Both?
I know low humidity is bad for viruses, sometimes UV from sun degrades them.


If someone can find something different, id be happy to be wrong.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Quickly googling it DOES look like negative pressure isolation units discharge exhaust directly to the outdoors without any filtration.
> Are they depending on dispersal in the atmosphere or environment to degrade the viruses? Both?
> I know low humidity is bad for viruses, sometimes UV from sun degrades them.


*U*ltra *V*ulgar


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> *U*ltra *V*ulgar


I should be safe.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I should be safe.


You can escape on your knee scooter.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can escape on your knee scooter.


Oy. If it is a matter of speed I’m doomed. 
I fell off the danged thing last night onto my bad foot. 
On the plus side, the resulting cloud of profanity hanging over Spokane may help kill the Coronavirus being discharged into the air.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oy. If it is a matter of speed I’m doomed.
> I fell off the danged thing last night onto my bad foot.
> On the plus side, the resulting cloud of profanity hanging over Spokane may help kill the Coronavirus being discharged into the air.


 I needed that laugh. Keep it up. Well, don't fall off the scooter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> the resulting cloud of profanity hanging over Spokane


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oy. If it is a matter of speed I’m doomed.
> I fell off the danged thing last night onto my bad foot.
> On the plus side, the resulting cloud of profanity hanging over Spokane may help kill the Coronavirus being discharged into the air.


That is why I said Ultra


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> That is why I said Ultra


And I didn’t deny it. 
I am fluent in profanity and not averse to demonstrating my proficiency when the appropriate occasion arises.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> And I didn’t deny it.
> I am fluent in profanity and not averse to demonstrating my proficiency when the appropriate occasion arises.


Do us an instructional video on YouTube


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> And I didn’t deny it.
> I am fluent in profanity and not averse to demonstrating my proficiency when the appropriate occasion arises.


You are my hero!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I am fluent in profanity and not averse to demonstrating my proficiency when the appropriate occasion arises.


I thought you were all:








But now I see you're really more like:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

And ima pimp my ride like this.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You need to add a seat belt and some training wheels too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Quickly googling it DOES look like negative pressure isolation units discharge exhaust directly to the outdoors without any filtration.
> Are they depending on dispersal in the atmosphere or environment to degrade the viruses? Both?
> I know low humidity is bad for viruses, sometimes UV from sun degrades them.
> 
> ...


My mechanical contractor and I was discussing the exact same thing 6 months ago. Makes no sense to me either.


----------

